# My Mini Lightbar... Dont laugh!



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I dont know why I enjoy torturing myself but I figured y'all could use a little chuckle. I decided to post some pictures of my recently installed mini LED lightbar. I usually use a double halogen rotator suction cupped to my roof (on all my previous trucks) and pull the cord through the rear slide window. When I bought my Ram last year I figured I wanted to upgrade and do some sort of removable light with a clean install. My buddy who owns a towing company wound up junking a security vehicle that was in a wreck and pulled the light off the roof and switch box off the dash. He gave it to me so I decided that would be it. Now I realize its some no-name light but it was free and it worked. I painted it black and now had to make a mount. I work with a bunch of guys that can weld so I asked one of them to do me a favor and make a pedestal mount that I can afix to my back rack and unbolt in the off season. I couldnt remember the height of the cross bar so I told him to make it 8" tall. Well after I sprayed it black and brought it home I realized it was too tall and dorky looking but thought to myself maybe by mounting it higher than the cab it will be more visible... Well I had a buddy help me wire it up and did all quick disconnects and ran the wiring nice (still need to clean up the interior wiring when I have some time). I know look like I have some sort of Storm chasing equipment on the top of my truck. All of my friends like to bust chops and say how all sorts of stupid stuff like how they can see me 30 miles on the other side of Town etc... I have decided to keep it this season even though it looks hideous just cause it makes everyone chuckle when they see it.





































Oh well


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Your mini lightbar looks good to me, I use the same blue funnel to put fuel conditioner in my truck too!.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Bigfoot Brent;1424300 said:


> Your mini lightbar looks good to me, I use the same blue funnel to put fuel conditioner in my truck too!.


Thanks, I guess you have to see it in person cause it does look a little odd...

I wish the funnel was for fuel conditioner... We were stopped because my buddy needed to make a roadside repair to one of his transmission lines that failed... First storm of the season, needed to work out the kinks...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

that is nice!!!! a man after my own heart lol
this is mine,,,4 bolts 2 connectors 5 mins,,,plow truck
everyone at my work calls then hillnilly lights,,but hey they work. i look at it like this, if your in a big parking lot, the lights need to be high so pple can see them over the tops of cars. and i have gotten the comment about the 30 miles away to,,,gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling....the ony thing i never thought of was height, thats why the pass side is bent. went under a atm and there she went,,,,stupid atm protector!!!! 8' my a**
looks good,,and it was free,,thats the good part.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

diesel that is AWESOME... Now I know I am not alone... great pics...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

thanksThumbs Up glad i'm not alone either (new club we should form up lol)
im running 4 90w strobes,,and 4 leds (up front on the side) and if someone tells me they cant see me,,,they need am eye test to prove there blind!!!!
sometimes ungly takes a back seat to safety imo.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good to me, I am going to be mounting my Mini Lightbar a little higher soon too. it might look "weird" but if you ever forget to clear snow off your roof, at least the lightbar is higher than the snow! haha


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Plus the LED do not generate enough heat to melt the snow like my rotators did...


----------



## demoderbydave (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't see ANYTHING wrong with either of them...I love that the "operative" word was involved (in the case of the Dodge)...FREE!

Unless it is held on the Back rack with Duct tape I doubt it looks really bad in person either!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

looks good i used to have one of those


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

My only question is why is it so much higher than the cab?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

On mine Wilson??


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Both of yours. The lights bounce off everything if they're a bright enough light and not a cheapo. No need to put them so high. Just above the cab is visible enough. Maybe it's just me, I think they're dumb that high.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I wanted them high in the air...if I was behind a van or tk I wanted someone pulling into the lot to see where I'm at. Me personally,,,,,I don't like backracks or roof lights. 
Ex..... Me and another plower were in the same lot,,,alls they had were corner strobes. I never saw where they were at b/c the isles ways of cars. They saw me everywhere no problem


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks alright to me. Just lookout for low branches and such. Only thing I see wrong is most dodge guys around here have 6" exhaust stacks that stick way higher than your light, and for whatever reason when they drive past another diesel the pedal must go to the floor to roll out a bunch of black smoke. I laugh every time. Ridiculous.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

They don't look bad at all. I have seen some even higher then the set up you guys have. I have seen them on city trucks, state DOT trucks and private trucks. Actually it's better to have them up high like that, so you can be seen. Mounting them directly to the cab at cab height is too low and can't be seen very well. Having just above the roof line is not much better. But having them in the air a little helps a lot. Many escort vehicles, also mount their lights up in the air so they can be seen.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't see a problem with it, looks good, and like previously posted, free is key!


----------

